# 2WW RE; testing during 2WW on day 10 can I know?!!



## ChristinaM (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi 
I did a search and tried to understand the post on testing but still unclear. I am off today so stress free from work and would like to do a test. My clinic has said day 14 as earlier will give a false reading, on the site there are some ladies that tested on day 10? any advise most welcome.
thanks,
Christina


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Christina,

I tested on day 10 and got a negative. i did do the test knowing that it may show negative at this stage, so even though i was gutted, i still knew there was hope! I got a BFP on day 13.

I know what it's like when there are pee sticks in the house they need to be used!!

Good luck and hope you get a BFP!

Lots of love
Emmak


----------



## ChristinaM (Mar 26, 2005)

Dear Emma,
thank you for your replay and quick response, I will wait until 13 or 14. I have the clinic one but thinking of a back up I almost scared to test! this is my first IVF at Oxford. 
Christina x


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

Christina,
I too tested on day 10 and got a BFN although i am aware that it is very early so although a little gutted, i am still hoping for the BFP i will try again in a day or two even though i am due to test on Sunday day 16

Angus


----------



## ChristinaM (Mar 26, 2005)

Dear Angus,
thanks for your reply. I am going to wait. I brought a pregnant test today so I now have 3! I rather deal with the right result than a wrong early one. Tempting though! You have only got two days so not long. Have you taken time off work? I have to go back tomorrow, it is rather stressful at the moment so I'm not looking forward to it. Ah well most women to not know they are pregnant and do lots of things we on FF would never dream of doing.
Wishing you lots of luck and prays.
Christina


----------



## Bex_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hiya

The 2ww is the worst isn't it. I too couldn't wait (it is so so difficult) and decided to test on day 10. That way i was expecting a BFN and wasn't surprised when it was a BFN, but still felt a little gutted. But hey there was still hope cos i shouldn't have been testing for another 4 days. Did test on day 14 and got a BFP!! 

I was however a bit confused if the 14 day test was to be after e/c o e/t i had been given conflicting information, so i did both and yipee both BFP!! Well i couldn't help myself !!

So goodluck to everyone waiting to test and so hope you all get BFP's  

Love
Bex


----------



## cathy fox (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Bex

Congratulations!!!

Just wondered whether you tested in between day 10 and day 14 because I have tested on day 12 and 13 and got a negative.  Have official test tomorrow but already feel its all over due to negative today.

Enjoy your pregnancy and all the best, hooray!!!!

Love Cathy xx


----------



## Bex_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Cathy

Thanks v much.  to answer your question after i got the 1st BFN on day 10 - i didn't test again until day 14, which i know hun is really really difficult, but it was made easier for me cos my dh's children were with us for those 3 days and i really didn't want to test with them around - cos i'm not very good at hiding my anxiousness!! So i held off - just about. Try to do everything to distract yourself if you can.  But hey you have your test tomorrow - which i know is scarey but also really exciting - it could be really good news. Try to be positive hun, i really hope it all works out for you and i will be thinking of you tomorrow and sending huge huge good luck vibes your way.

Take care and hope to see a post from you with lots of really good news.    

Love
Bex
xx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello

I have been feeling really nauseous and things like the smell of milk have been making me feel sick. My friend talked me into testing today (Day 11 post transfer). I have a very clear BFP! Could this still be false or is it only negatives that can be false?

Thanks for the help
Yours in anxious anticipation

Suzie xx


----------



## Bex_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Suzie

I'm not a nurse but as i understand it, you can't have an incorrect positive!! only an incorrect negative. And my friend also couldn't stand the smell of milk when she was pg. But me i still love it - so i think everyone is different. But it looks promising for you doesn't it    

Love Bex
xx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Bex

thanks for your reply and congrats on your BFP!!

I think I'll keep it under my hat and do another test tomorrow morning to be sure. 

I tested using ASDA own brand HPT sticks. I assume they're as good as any though. It says on the instructions that they can show +ive from 1st day of missed period and I would be expecting my period now if I wasn't doing IVF. As my sister dontated eggs to me I wasn't taking HCG just Buserilin and then estrogen & progesterone.

I am actually trembling as I write. I hope so much that that it's correct.

Thanks again!

Suzie xxx


----------



## Bex_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hi Suzie

how exciting. Tomorrow is the day then.   Try to keep calm hun, and i'll be thinking of you tomorrow - i've got good vibes for you and they are coming right your way.

Good luck hun, hope to speak soon.
Love
Bex
x


----------



## Stephanie K (Aug 30, 2005)

Suzie, 
I tested really early and got a BFP that stayed that way. I was really worried that it would have been because of the HCG trigger inection I had. 
Did you have a trigger injection? If not then i would say that you are pregnant    

Good luck

Steph
xxx


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks Steph & Bex

Congtaulations to you too Steph on your BFP! Fab!

I didn't have any injections because my sis donated - she had to go through all that this time! I just had to down reg with Buserilin and then Buserelin + Estrogen tabs while sis was stimming. Estrogen & progesterone since ET.

I won't sleep tonight! Can't even have a brandy to help!!

I'll post tomorrow to let you know.

Love Suzie xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Suzie

It will be interesting to see whether you are carrying twins. Usually you would see a positive test earlier if it was twins.

Congratulations and good luck.

Love kImx x  x


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Kim

Thanks for that (I think!!) My DP is really panicking about having twins! I must say that it did cross my mind as the test result is so strong 3 days early and late afternoon rather than morning urine. I certainly won't be complaining if it is twins but the idea is incredibly daunting! 

I might start believing I am pg if it's still +ive in the morning!

I had a dream the other day that I had twins but no room for them. I solved this by putting them up on shelves in the bedroom instead of cots!! How strange!!

Your little boy is gorgeous by the way! You must be so proud. I hope you hear the patter of tiny feet again sometime very soon.

Love
Suzie xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Hi Suzie

wishing you a healthy happy pregnancy whether its twins or one. What a lovely sister you have..

Really do wish you well take care of that precious cargo.

Thanks for the comments on Joe. We think he is pretty special but its nice when others say it too. 

Love kImx x  x


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello Girls

I tested again before bed & again this morning to be sure and it's still     !!!!!!

I didn't really believe it yesterday but now I do! I just want to cry all the time but I have to get to work!

Thanks to everyone for your good wishes. 

I'm going to be a Mummy! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! 
         

Have a great day everyone.
Love
Suzie xxxx


----------



## Stephanie K (Aug 30, 2005)

Suzie, I cried when I read your post......that is fantastic news! Well done you  ! Take care now and look after yourself. 
Let us know when you have your scan how many are snuggled in there!!!!

I am soooooooo happy for you  
          


Lots of love

Steph

xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Great news Suzie, really pleased for you. Cant wait to see how many.

love kimx x  x


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello Girls

Thanks again for your lovely messages. 

I've made an appointment to see my GP next week. Can't wait to tell him. He's been so lovely even though the NHS couldn't help me financially.

Secretly I'd like it to be twins    but I can't say because my DP is so worried about the prospect. I know it would be tough in some ways but I just say "we'll manage". He's acting as if life would come to an end if it's twins! MEN!!!    

Love Suzie xx


----------



## ChristinaM (Mar 26, 2005)

Dear Ladies, to all those who got a BFP congratulations, I so very happy for you. I tested at 5.45 am and got a BFN on day 14. Not sure if it is worth doing another tomorrow. I did two today and both neg. Better get saving.
Again, very happy for your good news.
Christina


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Christina,

So so sorry. It's so hard isn't it!

Sending you loads of  

Love Emmak


----------



## suziegirl64 (Oct 31, 2005)

Christina

Oh no. I'm very sorry to hear your news.   I don't have enough experience of IVF to know whether a +ive can come after 14 days post transfer. Don't give up hope for success in the future though. 

I wish you all the best 
Suzie xxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Christiana

Im so sorry to hear your news.

  

Natsxx


----------

